# Beginner from Massachusetts, looking for advice



## thatman (Oct 30, 2007)

First off, if I posted this in the incorrect section, I apologize in advance. I wasn't sure where to put this question.

Hello there. My name is Brian and I am 20 years old. I am looking to go into martial arts as a beginner. I have always been interested in learning martial arts but have not been able to due to miscellaneous reasons. Now I am very serious about it but I do not know exactly where to start. I am somewhat reluctant with many schools because I am told that most around my area are "watered-down" versions of the original form. I would like to learn a completely authentic style. 

I am more-so interested in Japanese martial arts because I study Japanese history and culture, have been to the country, and I plan on moving to Japan in a few years. 

So my first question is this:

1) What style should I seek out with my interests and my physical build?

I'm not sure what would be best for me so I will ask you as I am sure you have much more knowledge in this matter.

I am 20 years old, 6'2" in height, and weigh between 170-180 pounds (it changes frequently). I guess I could say I am more tall and thin and I have really long legs. I'm also quicker than I am strong.

I think I may be better off with strikes because of my longer limbs? 

What do you all suggest?

2) What schools or dojos would you suggest in Massachusetts (or possibly Rhode Island)?

Thank you for you help in advance. I know, I must seem incredibly indecisive...


----------



## Kacey (Oct 30, 2007)

Well, first, you're in the right place!

Second, as you read through the responses you get, you'll see that many (not all) people will recommend that you find an _instructor_ you like, rather than an art.  Instructors, and therefore the tenor of classes, vary widely both within and between styles - and you can find the "perfect" style for your age, build, and interests, and not be able to stick with it because the instructor and/or class are not a good fit for you.  So I would suggest looking around at a variety of schools.

Here are a couple of threads that may be of help to you:

Resources for Beginners
Choosing a school

Good luck, and let us know how it goes!


----------



## RED (Oct 30, 2007)

Kanichiwa!! No I don't know Japanese although I lived in northern Japan for three years. 

Welcome to the martial arts!!
You said you plan on moving to Japan in a couple of years. Why not use the next 2 years to try out a bunch of introductory classes at local Dojos/ Dojangs (usually free)? Then once you find the "right fit"n then plan on pursueing that in Japan. IMO it will be easier for you to learn from an instructor that you plan on staying with than to unlearn technique that you will take with you to a new school. Most martial arts schools will let you attend class for a month or so free to see if it is something you want to commit to. Just don't sign any contracts. Does your school offer a club or a self defence course? Maybe there is a local non profit club you could find. These are everywhere, it takes some time to find them though. I found one at a local church. If you don't mind the religiousness of it all. The price is right, and there's not as many insurance issues with a non profit club.

Good Luck.


----------



## Drac (Oct 30, 2007)

RED said:


> Welcome to the martial arts!!
> You said you plan on moving to Japan in a couple of years. Why not use the next 2 years to try out a bunch of introductory classes at local Dojos/ Dojangs (usually free)? Then once you find the "right fit"n then plan on pursueing that in Japan. IMO it will be easier for you to learn from an instructor that you plan on staying with than to unlearn technique that you will take with you to a new school. Most martial arts schools will let you attend class for a month or so free to see if it is something you want to commit to. Just don't sign any contracts. Does your school offer a club or a self defence course? Maybe there is a local non profit club you could find. These are everywhere, it takes some time to find them though. I found one at a local church. If you don't mind the religiousness of it all. The price is right, and there's not as many insurance issues with a non profit club.Good Luck.


 
Red beat me to saying it..


----------



## still learning (Oct 31, 2007)

Hello, "JUDO"   Do not underestimate this martial art!  Size does not matter here...anyone can learn this art.

Search "Kodokan judo" in Japan the home of JUDO,  My Sensi Train at Kodokan  and all of his students ranks are recongnized by Kodokan Judo Associtions.... World wide!

So if you are going to Japan? .....search for a Kodokan Judo acredited school near you...if possible.

Or any JUDO school.  Judo is hands on...training, like learning to wrestling....you work with partners and actual throws!  Actual grabs and actual feeling the techniques!

JUDO : you will able  to find this in JAPAN! .....just my thoughts here! ...Aloha

PS: Judo has it sports side.....and its combat side!


----------



## kenpofighter (Oct 31, 2007)

I can give my opion, which would be Ed Parkers Kenpo karate. Kenpo is a good American karate.  It is based on street fighting (self-defence). Kenpoist stay on their feet most of the time. Really no ground fighting. Been training for over six years would not switch to anything else. Not sure what kenpo schools are around your area.

kenpo salute,
kenpofighter


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 31, 2007)

First welcome to the forum
Now what is told most people who ask what style or system, go around to the schools near you and watch the classes. See what you like and think will interest you , then ask questions of the instructor. Find out the price of the classes and if contracts are involved, find out if testing has more fees added, find out how long the instructor has studied and from whom and if the rank you would get is reconised by a larger organisation.
good luck with your search


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 31, 2007)

thatman said:


> First off, if I posted this in the incorrect section, I apologize in advance. I wasn't sure where to put this question.
> 
> Hello there. My name is Brian and I am 20 years old. I am looking to go into martial arts as a beginner. I have always been interested in learning martial arts but have not been able to due to miscellaneous reasons. Now I am very serious about it but I do not know exactly where to start. I am somewhat reluctant with many schools because I am told that most around my area are "watered-down" versions of the original form. I would like to learn a completely authentic style.
> 
> ...


 
First welcome to MT

Now you have got a lot of good advice already but I need to ask roughly where are you in Massachusetts (near Boston, Worcester, Springfield? And what MA styles are taught in your area. And I agree with "still learning" Don't underestimate Judo. 

There also use to be a great Aikido school near Boston run by Kanai Sensei (Mitsunari Kanai) but he passed away in 2004, I am not sure if his school is still running or not.


----------



## Blindside (Oct 31, 2007)

kenpofighter said:


> I can give my opion, which would be Ed Parkers Kenpo karate. Kenpo is a good American karate. It is based on street fighting (self-defence). Kenpoist stay on their feet most of the time. Really no ground fighting. Been training for over six years would not switch to anything else. Not sure what kenpo schools are around your area.
> 
> kenpo salute,
> kenpofighter


 
As a kenpoist, and as a person of Japanese descent, I think kenpo is a rather poor suggestion for someone who is a self-described Japanophile.  From the sound of his post he is interested in the Japanese culture and customs, something that is almost completely lacking in most US kenpo lineages.



> What schools or dojos would you suggest in Massachusetts (or possibly Rhode Island)?


 
I would suggest some of the mainstream traditional karate systems (Shotokan, Goju-ryu, Shito-ryu, Wado-ryu), or Judo.  Those would be mainstream enough that when you do go to Japan he could probably find a school of the same system.  I'd actually heavily favor the Judo, its pretty hard to teach "bad Judo" since the application is completely explicit, versus karate, where application can depend heavily on interpretation.  If you are lucky enough to have a kenjutsu school from an authentic koryu, you could study that, though the odds of finding an instructor of that same system wherever you wind up is probably fairly low.  

My standard default on this type of question is "choose the instructor, not the style."

Lamont


----------



## Carol (Oct 31, 2007)

If the Providence area works for you, give a call to Mr. Mike Nees who runs Mike's Dojo in Seekonk, MA.  (508) 336-9629

Personally, I've never met Mr. Nees, but I've heard from many other people in the area that he's a fantastic judo teacher and a class act as well.


----------



## DaleDugas (Oct 31, 2007)

Welcome to MT!

If you are interested in Japaneses styles you can explore Ninpo Taijutsu in Allston, MA as well as all kind of Japanese Karate.

I did Uechi Ryu for a period of years before I moved into the Chinese arts.

Let me know where you are and I can give you a list of schools.

Be well, train hard


----------



## thatman (Nov 1, 2007)

Thank you all for your advice.

To answer the question some of you asked, I am in the Worcester area (about 35 minutes north of the Rhode Island border). I am willing to travel almost any distance within Massachusetts or Rhode Island.

Judo does sound like an interesting idea. It is a style I might enjoy. However, I seem to be more drawn to Aikido. But I also would truly love to learn a traditional (pure) form of Karate as well. I plan to someday have studied both styles. But I am at a loss as to wear to start.

You say that I should search for a teacher and not a school? So then your best advice would be to just go to different places and watch? That does sound like a good idea actually. I will do that, thank you.

Actually Ninpo Taijutsu looks really interesting as well. I will definitely look into that place in Acton.


----------



## Carol (Nov 1, 2007)

thatman said:


> Thank you all for your advice.
> 
> To answer the question some of you asked, I am in the Worcester area (about 35 minutes north of the Rhode Island border). I am willing to travel almost any distance within Massachusetts or Rhode Island.
> 
> ...




Go to different places, meet the instructors, watch a class or two...see who has something to offer before you decide.  

There is another fellow here, Mr. Shaun Siefer (I hope I'm spelling his last name right), he posts here occasionally as KempoShaun.  He is a good guy, and also in the Worcester area and may be able to help you find a good school around Worcester County.  

You mentioned that you are most interested in Japanese styles, if you are by chance interested in visiting a Filipino school in Athol, MA that has strong Okinawan roots, please drop me a PM.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Nov 1, 2007)

thatman said:


> Thank you all for your advice.
> 
> To answer the question some of you asked, I am in the Worcester area (about 35 minutes north of the Rhode Island border). I am willing to travel almost any distance within Massachusetts or Rhode Island.
> 
> ...


 
Well it looks like you have a short list in a broad sense.  I would like to suggest that you try Karate before Aikido.  This is because I have found that at a lot of Aikido people don't have an understanding of striking if they just study Aikido.  I have always thought of it as an advanced art which should be learned after studying something else.


----------



## kosho (Nov 2, 2007)

Here are some Dojos
hope this helps.

Kosho


http://www.kenpojoe.com/


http://www.Sikaran.net 

*Athol  ma, 01331*
* 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Evans Kempo Karate 
School of Natural Law
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]John Evans-Head Instructor[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]9 Blake St., Unit 5 Jaffrey, NH 03452
603 532-5794
www.evanskempo.com [/FONT]
* 

*Shaolin KempoTraining Center
(School of natural law)
Stephen E. Bonk - Head Instructor
Orange, MA 01364
978-544-9693
**www.shaolinkempotraining.com *

*Kosho Ryu of Central Massachusetts
*_Ray Erlandson-Head Instructor
_339 Granite St., Worcester, MA 01607
508 792-9399 
rpe2311@charter.net 


Rhode Island Martial Arts
_Michael Brown-Head Instructor
_Providence, RI
http://www.rimartialarts.com/

Osaka Dojo
_Rusty Rowe-Head Instructor
_1408 Atwood Ave., Johnston RI 02919 
401-454-5425
walterrowe@cox.net


----------



## TheOriginalName (Nov 8, 2007)

I just had to join in with a big WELCOME!!

I think your probably at the most critical step of your MA journey at the moment....making the decisions. 

The tips on instructors is so vital. I went through this about 7 months ago now and once you start visiting schools, watching and taking part in lessons you will very quickly learn what you need in a school. 
For instance, there was a school very close to where i was living at the time which would have been extremely convienient for me to attend - however i just didn't click with the instructor, not that he was bad or anything but our personalities and teaching\learning methods didn't match. 

I eventually found one that was perfect for me ...where i get along great with the instructors and it works for me. 

I think you could imagine selecting a school like trying to find a wife\husband because it is a relationship. If you choose the wrong school you'll have a bad relationship and thus a bad martial arts experience. 

So take your time - it can get a bit frustrating doing the rounds of the schools but you'll find that all the schools will understand that your looking fro the right place. 

Anyway, that's my 2 cents worth....i hope you find a place that suits you and that you start your journey to black belt.

Oh and remember, the hardest part of getting to black belt is the first step. It takes more courage to step inside a dojo for the first time than it does to do anything else in your journey....

Best wishes


----------



## kroh (Nov 11, 2007)

If you are anywhere near Boston...

http://www.bostonsamuraiarts.com/

Best Regards, 
Walt


----------



## kittybreed (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't live anywhere near you but I also have long legs. A friend "recruited" me to taekwondo years ago. It is a great art for someone with long limbs. I later trained in Korea and understand your feelings about training with someone who knows the culture. 

Keep in mind that anything here is different than in the country of origin of your art. If you can train with an old master you will understand the Asian way better but, as in life, there are some tradeoffs.

Personally, after studying in Korea, I really didn't want to practice here as it seemed so different. It has taken me 15 years to decide to practice again. Now, however I am ready again.

Parting words: When you are ready, you will find that your teacher is already there and waiting for you. I wish you the very best in your training.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 16, 2007)

Just wondering how your search for a school is going


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 16, 2007)

thatman said:


> I am somewhat reluctant with many schools because I am told that most around my area are "watered-down" versions of the original form.


 
Welcome to the wonderful world of martial arts politics!  You'll find that there are only four true schools:  one in Japan, one in China, one in Korea, and there's this one guy in, like, Duluth or something who teaches out of his garage.  Everyone else is just pretending.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You won't find that here, though.  Welcome aboard!


----------



## KempoShaun (Jan 2, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> There is another fellow here, Mr. Shaun Siefer (I hope I'm spelling his last name right), he posts here occasionally as KempoShaun. He is a good guy, and also in the Worcester area and may be able to help you find a good school around Worcester County.


 
Thanks Carol, it's actually Seifer, but I'm always happy, even a year late, to help a new comer find the right school, be that private lessons with me, or finding a full fledged school. Thanks again for the mention, how have YOU been btw?


----------



## LawDog (Jan 2, 2009)

I will not give you my opinon on what style you should train in because you have a culture based style in mind now. 
There are two Japanese schools in Boston that I know of. These schools are run by real Japanese Masters and they do not advertise much because they are of a true old school mindset, if you want to train with them then you will find them. A little homework and you will find their schools with ease.
I do know them and they are "good people" and tough.
Good luck.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 2, 2009)

If You are in the North Shore area I currently train at the Shodokan Dojo in Salem:

www.shodokan.org.

I'm in the Judo class, but if Japanese is your flavor, you have Shorinji -Ryu Karate-Do, Judo, Aikido, Kendo and Kyudo to choose from here and in this day and age it is very difficult to beat $60/ month.


----------



## savagek (Jan 2, 2009)

Hello, 

I run the Winchendon Martial Arts Center/ Bujinkan Savage Dojo in Winchendon Massachusetts. Winchendon is a 40+/- minute drive from you. I have students from Worcester. 

Please call or stop by for a visit. 

Be well and Gassho, 

Ken Savage 
Bujinkan Shidoshi
781-864-6713
www.winmartialarts.com
manager@newenglandwarriorcamp.com


----------



## nitflegal (Jan 3, 2009)

Just to jump in a year or two late. . .

I make the drive up from Worcester to Winchendon 2-3 times a week and it's more than worth the drive.  So long as there's no ice or snow storm it's even a pretty easy drive!

Matt


----------

